# Subtank mini dual coil build



## Nailedit77

My first attempt at a dual coil for subtank mini

26g kanthal
6 wraps
0.40ohm @ 32w

Working like a dream, great flavour!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Metal Liz

WOW!!!!!!!!!! I didn't even know that was possible!!!! me thinks if my friends leave me be this weekend then I will have to play around a bit and try it out! do you just pop the coil legs in on either sides of the screws?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Sickboy77 said:


> My first attempt at a dual coil for subtank mini
> 
> 26g kanthal
> 6 wraps
> 0.40ohm @ 32w
> 
> Working like a dream, great flavour


That is cool! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Yea it works so well, checked some different methods on youtube and went with the one i did as it looked the easiest.
Took almost an hour and alot of tinkering to get both coils under the screws. Not sure about which side of the screw it should be  
It hasn't blown up or anything, so any advise from the forum would be appreciated if this is not correct.


----------



## Metal Liz

did you wick both coils separately, or one wick for both? sorry, might be considered a bit of a silly question, but just needed to ask

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83

Sickboy77 said:


> Yea it works so well, checked some different methods on youtube and went with the one i did as it looked the easiest.
> Took almost an hour and alot of tinkering to get both coils under the screws. Not sure about which side of the screw it should be
> It hasn't blown up or anything, so any advise from the forum would be appreciated if this is not correct.


Got mine running like that now for the past two weeks and no issues. The airflows also improved as the coils leave a nice gap above the airflow tube(couldn't remember what its called)

I hear you on the tinkering. That's the only tricky part. Try to adjust one coil & the other moves out of place lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Yea placing the coils takes some doing and steady hands, but worth the effort for the flavour u get

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Metal Liz said:


> did you wick both coils separately, or one wick for both? sorry, might be considered a bit of a silly question, but just needed to ask



some guidance on the wicking? please?


----------



## Nailedit77

I put coils right next to each other and wicked through both at once, working perfectly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nite

That looks great! Is this on the stock RBA base that comes with the Subtank Mini? Wouldn't mind giving it a try on mine when I finally get around to attempting to figure out coil building


----------



## Nailedit77

Yea it's the stock rba I got with my subox mini kit, will be attemtping a SS 316L double coil as soon as I get some time and give it a go on vtc mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MetalGearX

Looks good man. 0.4 ohms that looks like a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Yea 0.4, some wicked flavour and clouds


----------



## Lehan

I was waiting for a post on dual coil build in a subtank mini.

Looks amazing - I might just try this, SOON.

Thanks for the share

OH JA, can you perhaps post some more photos? Maybe another without the wicking and one or two with the coils wicked?


----------



## Nailedit77

As soon as I build my next dual coil, I will put up some more pics. Enjoying this setup first for a bit before I build again

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Here are some more pics

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX

4 wraps dual. See screen for wattage. Works great really pumps the flavour.
Here's Mine:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## baardbek

Hi guys very interested and want to try. I somehow missed coil diameter.Please help


----------



## Nailedit77

I used a 2mm inner


----------



## kelly22

Wow

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder

Interesting...... will most definitely give that a try!


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Now this is cool.
I have experimented with claptons and tiger coils in my subtank mini RBA but never thought of doing a dual coil.
Thanks for giving me something to do this weekend...lol


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Uber cool build ! Nice one, I've tried this several times and it's always ended with failure and profanity

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

My next build for subtank mini,
26g kanthal quad coil
9 wraps around a paperclip, will setup and test on monday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly

@MetalGearX did a dual coil in my kanger rba (see pics above). Though its a great vape at 38w, it drained my battery super fast. Had a major power failure in my area last night and only had 1 fully charged battery out of 3 left, so I changed back to a single coil. I think I will leave my dual coil builds for my crius and stick to a single coil in my rba's. The flavour and cloud production is in my opinion still better in the crius. Have fun experiminting guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan

So I tried my first dual coil build. Used 26g Kanthal at 7 wraps each gave me 0.5ohm.

Did the build on my KF4 tank just because I thought it would be a easier build due to to 4 contact screws instead of two on the subtank. 

They took quite some time to heat up nicely and I wasn't to fond of it at all. The Subox mini mod at 40w seems to be to weak in my opinion. (don't want to strain the mod at too high wattage)

The flavour was poor and weak clouds. I then decided to take out the one coil, re-wick single coil giving 1.0ohms now.

Dropped the wattage to 22 and an amazing vape, great flavour and nice clouds. It might be that I didn't wick the coils correctly?

I still prefer a single coil build and would rather use a coil producing lower ohms than dual coils.





Sent from my Sony Z3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bartart

Looks like a great option for the subtank RBA great idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Went back to single coil on subtank mini just to see the difference, I'll stick to dual coil from now on.
Much better flavour and clouds


----------



## argief

My attempt at a dual coil. 26g, 6wraps, 0.3ohm, 30watt. The draw is definitely more airy. Finished 3 tanks of tropical ice, still going strong. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eequinox

Lehan said:


> So I tried my first dual coil build. Used 26g Kanthal at 7 wraps each gave me 0.5ohm.
> 
> Did the build on my KF4 tank just because I thought it would be a easier build due to to 4 contact screws instead of two on the subtank.
> 
> They took quite some time to heat up nicely and I wasn't to fond of it at all. The Subox mini mod at 40w seems to be to weak in my opinion. (don't want to strain the mod at too high wattage)
> 
> The flavour was poor and weak clouds. I then decided to take out the one coil, re-wick single coil giving 1.0ohms now.
> 
> Dropped the wattage to 22 and an amazing vape, great flavour and nice clouds. It might be that I didn't wick the coils correctly?
> 
> I still prefer a single coil build and would rather use a coil producing lower ohms than dual coils.
> 
> View attachment 43413
> View attachment 43414
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z3 using Tapatalk


i agree i like th dual coils as well but hammers the battery and my mod gets pretty hot


----------



## sabrefm1

anyone have pics of a clapton coil on the rba deck. the space is a bit tight. also any1 have issues of thicker wire tending to have issues mounting on the rba deck


----------



## kragbox91

@soofee gotta try this ASAP


----------



## Robert Howes

If I may ask, how often are you rewicking on this build?


----------



## Nailedit77

Once a week or so

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Quad coil testing on subtank mini, not the best looking coils... but when u using a paperclip to wrap, things get a bit tricky.
Had to use my vtc mini as subox could handle the low ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83

Sickboy77 said:


> Quad coil testing on subtank mini, not the best looking coils... but when u using a paperclip to wrap, things get a bit tricky.
> Had to use my vtc mini as subox could handle the low ohms


Awesome stuff @Sickboy77 . Is the top cap closing on the RBA without any contact issues


----------



## Nailedit77

Nope, doesnt touch. Havent wicked yet as I will be trying to rebuild coils to make it cleaner

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Lehan said:


> They took quite some time to heat up nicely and I wasn't to fond of it at all. The Subox mini mod at 40w seems to be to weak in my opinion. (don't want to strain the mod at too high wattage)



Don't stress about the subox mini, Mine is constantly living on the edge cause I run my goblin mini and two RDA's on it. (single and dual coils)
It is always at 0.3ohms and at 45-50w.
Yes, the battery doesn't last very long, but its been a month now of abusing the subox to its max and its not given me the slightest issues.
Quite impressed with it actually.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

2nd attempt at dual coil for subtank mini

26ga
7 wraps
2mm
0.3ohm @ 33w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sabrefm1

being having alot of issues lately with SS316L builds on my subtank. keep get spit backs, uncomfy ones. even at low watts like 22w. im going to need to dig a bit deeper with these builds. the SS is new to me, the last time i got spit backs was doing twisted 28G kanthal on the subtank


----------



## Nailedit77

I'm still figuring out the whole TC thing, so on kanthal for now till I get it right.


----------



## sabrefm1

Sickboy77 said:


> I'm still figuring out the whole TC thing, so on kanthal for now till I get it right.



im thinking of getting the crius tank next. one of my posts where the screw goes in also busy giving in, so the thread only catches right at the end. i think this part of the problem. i dont know yet as with kanthal 26g i never had issues only when started using SS wire


----------



## Nailedit77

Using SS 316L on my goblin paired with VTC mini, I also get some spit backs... But this is more than likely due to me still figure out the whole temp settings etc. Kanthal works fine for me in all my builds, will go 316L again sometime


----------

